# Unemployment Benefit Welfare Checks



## euro2000 (17 Jul 2008)

My son has signed on for unemployment benefit after his working hours were reduced to 2 dayes per week. SW told him a welfare officer would call to his apaprtment. They did this but son slept it out and didn't hear the intercom. He arranged a second appointment and no one turned up although when he rang SW the welfare officer said he called again but son says no one called. He has checked all address details are correct. He rang the SW officer again to be told he might call tomorrow but then again he might call next week and he must remain at home between 9 -2pm each day! The 2 days he is working is shift and changes each week so he will have  to ring SW officer again if he doesn't come out tomorrow!

Just wondering if these checks is the norm.


----------



## DavyJones (17 Jul 2008)

*Re: Unemployemnt Benefit Welfare Checks*

has he not told the SW that he works two days a week?


----------



## euro2000 (17 Jul 2008)

*Re: Unemployemnt Benefit Welfare Checks*

Yes he has




DavyJones said:


> has he not told the SW that he works two days a week?


----------



## DavyJones (17 Jul 2008)

*Re: Unemployemnt Benefit Welfare Checks*

Thats not very accomendating of them. I guess they must be busy these days.


----------



## ClubMan (17 Jul 2008)

euro2000 said:


> My son has signed on for unemployment benefit after his working hours were reduced to 2 dayes per week. SW told him a welfare officer would call to his apaprtment.


Are you sure that it's not _Jobseeker's *Allowance *_and they are calling out to do a means test? _Jobseeker's *Benefit *_is _PRSI _linked and not means tested so one you have the required _PRSI _contributions (and meet the other qualification criteria) they don't normally call out as far as I know.


----------



## euro2000 (17 Jul 2008)

I'm almost sure it is jobseekers benefit but I could be wrong. He has 15 months full class A contributions.




ClubMan said:


> Are you sure that it's not _Jobseeker's *Allowance *_and they are calling out to do a means test? _Jobseeker's *Benefit *_is _PRSI _linked and not means tested so one you have the required _PRSI _contributions (and meet the other qualification criteria) they don't normally call out as far as I know.


----------



## Black Sheep (18 Jul 2008)

As jobseekers benefit is based on PRSI payments in* 2006 *it appears that he may not have enough payments made in the relevant tax year,therefore it is more likely that he applied for jobseekers *allowance*. 
*JA *is a means tested payment and the SW need to call on him to do a means test. He should inform them of the days and shifts he works and speak to them about an appointment suitable to both parties


----------



## euro2000 (18 Jul 2008)

Thanks, yes I've discovered it is JB Allowance he is claiming. SW will not give an exact appointment . He informed them today of his shift next week and they told him to be in his apartment from 9-2pm for the days he is not working. Which means his time is limited trying to look for a job!!

Spoke to Sw today and it seems there is a big backlog due to the downturn in the economy so guess there just isn't enough Sw officers to cope at the moment. Sign of the times 

Thanks everyone


----------



## ClubMan (18 Jul 2008)

It's not_ "JB Allowance"_ - it's (means tested) _Jobseeker's Allowance_. As opposed to (PRSI linked) _Jobseeker's Benefit_.

Surely he can spend the hours at home doing _CVs_, application letters, scouring the web/newspaper etc. for jobs, ringing around, maybe even doing telephone interviews etc.?


----------



## montypython (19 Jul 2008)

why do they come to check your home...??? can they not interview you at there office???


----------



## Black Sheep (20 Jul 2008)

Just to be sure that you are still living at the address and to check that the lifestyle matches the allowance being claimed


----------



## Welfarite (21 Jul 2008)

montypython said:


> why do they come to check your home...??? can they not interview you at there office???


 

SW will not, for obvious reasons, tell him an exact time when they will be calling. The very reason they have to call in the first place is to verrify his residency. It is a pity he "slept it out"(  )for the first visit as this would immediately arouse suspicion on their part. Many people try to claim using false/friends' addresses so SW have to be very careful when investigating claims for JA. 

Also as the inspector does not work in the local office, they will not be privy to the shift times that your son works so relying on them knowing when he is not there is not prudent The Sw inspector may have hundreds of calls to do these days!


----------

